# Printer... (HP CP1160)

## Gulliver

Hi,

I have a very strange problem:

I can't get my printer working.

It's a HP CP1160 (using DeskJet 9xx drivers) connected to a Win98 (i know it's terribly, but it's not my PC and I have the same problems if I connect the printer direct with USB to my PC!)

I can setup the printer, like I know from other ditris (CUPSD is running), but at first I tried to get my TurboPrint working, because it's a really usefull tool, but printers, configured there won't print and won't be shown in any Apps.

So I made it with the tool in kcontrol installing works fine, but printing won't work. The job-monitor says, the jobs are sent, but the printer did nothing. One time I get the printer, to print a lot of 'bullshit' (sorry for that word, but I didn't know how to say else) but I don't know what was the difference to all the other tries.

Has anyone of you an idea?

----------

